# I'm the new owner of a JLC Polaris... And I'm worried.



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

Several months back I sold off most of my collection with the intention of finding a great one-watch collection. I've cycled through a few watches over the past several months. I went from a Black Bay 58 to the GS Snowflake. 

I've had the Snowflake for about three weeks now. There is a lot I love about the watch, the dial design and finishing are incredible. I don't care about the lack of lume. And Spring Drive is a thing of magic.

However, the GS just isn't comfortable on my wrist. I can't get a bracelet fit that feels comfortable. 

So about a week ago, I had the opportunity to pick up a Polaris at a great price. I went ahead and made the purchase, knowing that I could sell the Snowflake or the Polaris for what I paid.

After a week with the Polaris, there are two things that I love, and several things that have me banging my head against the wall. 

I really enjoy the versatility of the dial design. It looks classic without looking derivative. And JLCs are uncommon enough that I likely won't see another one on someone's wrist.

The Polaris is also incredibly comfortable. The micro adjust system on the bracelet is quick and easy to use. I usually forget the watch is on my wrist, more so than my Snowflake which is made of titanium.

That being said, there are so many little things wrong with the watch that I'm just going to list them below:

1) No screw down crowns. I don't need to be able to swim in this watch, so that isn't a big drawback for me. However, the crown that controls the internal bezel does turn throughout the day. It drives me crazy to look down and after an hour the bezel isn't aligned with the dial. This feels like such a cheap corner to cut.

2) The bracelet clasp. While incredibly comfortable, securing the clasp feels cheap. You have to push hard and it often gets caught on itself. I've owned many more affordable watches with nicer feeling clasps. Also, the edges of the clasp are sharp. Again, I haven't experienced anything like this on watches over $1000.

3) The movement. After coming from the Snowflake, my perspective is a bit skewed. It's only loosing about 2.5s/d, so not too bad there. However, it only has a 40hr power reserve and it's not anti-magnetic.

4)The finishing. This complaint is very minor. The finishing looks great in person and even under a 30x loupe. However, under the 60x loupe, there is foreign material everywhere. This isn't a huge issue for me. But coming from the Grand Seiko where there is none, it feels cheap.

After all of those complaints, I'm still seriously considering keeping the watch long-term. The comfort and dial design are a big deal for me.

I do have one concern that I'd love to hear the community's thoughts on. 

I've never owned a JLC watch. But considering this will be a daily wear, I'd like the watch to last at least five years between servicing. I've been reading the forums lately and heard many horror stories from people with JLC movements. If the movement can't hold up to daily wear and tear, I'll likely be on the hunt again. What have people's experiences been with JLC movements in a daily watch? 

Are there any daily watches that I'm missing under the 8k price range? I'd prefer something on a bracelet. No Rolex or Omega. Simple dial design.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I think you should get the crown for the internal bezel service. I have the same model and the crown does not move at all.

The clasp of the Polaris is not as nice as my Rolex Oyster steel clasp.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

MLsims said:


> I've never owned a JLC watch. But considering this will be a daily wear, I'd like the watch to last at least five years between servicing. I've been reading the forums lately and heard many horror stories from people with JLC movements. If the movement can't hold up to daily wear and tear, I'll likely be on the hunt again. What have people's experiences been with JLC movements in a daily watch?


I have 2 JLC's and neither has given me concerns. The movement is accurate and reliable. If your Polaris is still under 2 year warranty you can extend it by registering on the JLC website for an additional 6 years. Don't even have to be the original owner. Thats industry leading warranty cover.


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

firefly0071 said:


> I think you should get the crown for the internal bezel service. I have the same model and the crown does not move at all.
> 
> The clasp of the Polaris is not as nice as my Rolex Oyster steel clasp.


Maybe is a difference in wrist size or how we wear it?


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

-2.5 seconds per day is quite accurate. I wouldn't be worried about the movement.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

60x loupe? Stop looking so closely.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

double said:


> -2.5 seconds per day is quite accurate. I wouldn't be worried about the movement.


Personally I would be concerned about the accuracy being on the negative side. I know that technically it's OK, but when I pay the JLC price I'd like to be able to achieve something more personal.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

lvt said:


> Personally I would be concerned about the accuracy being on the negative side. I know that technically it's OK, but when I pay the JLC price I'd like to be able to achieve something more personal.


He can probably regulate that error out by checking the accuracy at various angles. I can make my JLC Geophysic gain or lose time by leaving it overnight in certain positions.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Porsche993 said:


> He can probably regulate that error out by checking the accuracy at various angles. I can make my JLC Geophysic gain or lose time by leaving it overnight in certain positions.


A bit tedious, but totally doable.


----------



## MyNameIsVigil (May 5, 2018)

The internal bezel might be a service issue. I'd consult with your dealer on that one. Agree that the power reserve on the 899 (I believe that's the movement) could be better, but it's otherwise a robust movement. I wear my MCD very frequently, and it hasn't skipped a beat despite some honest abuse.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

The bezel sounds like a legit issue. As others have said, you may want service on that. Regarding the movement, it really isn't fair to compare most movements to a spring drive. I had one for a long time and it was usually +0/-0 over 24 hours. It might gain or lose one or two seconds over 48 hours, but that's about it. It's kind of ridiculous, in the best way.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people are so worried about the lack of screw down crown and power reserve. I've gone swimming with my Polaris plenty of times, no issues. With modern engineering, a screw down crown for 99.99% of the people is enough.

With regards to the power reserve, my Polaris is my daily wearer, so it's not a concern. But surely there's more to a movement than power reserve, right? If you do some research on the 899 movement, it is very technologically advanced for the price.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

MLsims said:


> Several months back I sold off most of my collection with the intention of finding a great one-watch collection. I've cycled through a few watches over the past several months. I went from a Black Bay 58 to the GS Snowflake.
> 
> I've had the Snowflake for about three weeks now. There is a lot I love about the watch, the dial design and finishing are incredible. I don't care about the lack of lume. And Spring Drive is a thing of magic.
> 
> ...


I can only address points 2 and 4 - but I can do so from someone who also has a (different) JLC that uses the same clasp. I have also owned a snowflake and had similar issues with getting the snowflake bracelet to fit properly.

I bought the snowflake expecting it to be hands down the most comfortable watch I would ever own - especially since my pelagos was also titanium and was crazy comfortable.

Like you, I couldn't get the bracelet on the snowflake to sit right, so i sold it and bought a JLC.

So for point 2: My JLC (a master geographic on metal bracelet) uses the exact same 4 button butterfly micro adjust clasp as on the bracelet polaris. I really, really can't understand how it feels cheap. It has four push buttons, when you usually see just two on butterfly clasps - this gives you more security and flexibility because you can choose which side to open, or both. It had two easylink style micro adjusts, one on each side, and the push button actions are really, really really heavy. Like so heavy that it hurt my fingers for the first few months until I got used to it.

For point 4: never loupe a watch, no matter the price point. Watch any watchfinder and co video and you will see this kind of thing even on watches costing $50K+. My GS Snowflake had slight imperfections (including a burr that would glint light on the 12 o clock indicie that drove me nuts). So IMO this really had to be a watch by watch basis. What I would say is if the problem really is only dust, that's the easiest of all problems to fix. Have a watchmaker open it up and get rid of it.


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Just do your research next time + spend time with the watch before buying it


----------



## Mbarmash (Sep 10, 2019)

I have the Polaris memovox and yes my internal bezel moves. It drives me crazy as well. I provided JLC very specific information on how it moves, to what extent and so on. I also explained in detail why this is such an issue. No, it’s not a diver watch and I would not rely on it as such, but the minute hand points to the outer rim and therefore setting time, reading time and hacking seconds is all only as accurate as that rotating bezel. 

As far as water resistance, there are folks that always worry. I take plenary of watches swimming with less resistance and with an 8 year warranty, those seals are in them. I think they have that solidly taken care of. 

Service:
I have sent it back once and was told it was fine. I am sending back again and we will see. They are super nice but come on, stuff like this would be solved with a day d user testing. 

It sucks because other than that one fact I absolutely love the watch. It hits all the right buttons for me. Readable, fashionable with a blend of polished edges, great lumes. Heck, who does not want to set an alarm to let your boss know when your meeting with them is supposed to be over. 

I’m hopeful but we will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t (Nov 14, 2009)

60x loop? lol ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The bezel on my Polaris Memovox moved as well. Let it go specifically for this reason –.couldn't tell if it was moving because of vibrations or accidentally making contact with my wrist, but either way it drove me nuts.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your concerns with the Polaris. I can't comment as an owner, because my JLC models are limited to two Reversos. But I have checked out the Polaris models, and was really quite impressed. I had a number of GS models with the stainless steel bracelet, and didn't have any issues with comfort. Although it would have been nice to have an adjustable clasp. Unfortunately, I never had a Spring Drive to test for myself.

-2.5sec/day is certainly excellent time keeping IMO. But personally, I prefer it to be on the + side.

Funny you mention the internal bezel, specifically the crown. A couple weeks ago, when I was trying on a Polaris, I commented about lack of screw down crown, but no complaint as it's not really a dive watch and WR is only 100 feet. I was not really paying attention to the internal bezel. However, the manager did mention that the new models are going to have a screw down crown for the bezel only, I guess there have been some complaints same as your's or they wouldn't be doing that. The thought being that the rotatable bezel would be of little use due to the issue you mentioned.

Admittedly, I didn't scrutinize the watch with a loupe, although will do so next time I am at the boutique. I do want to take another look at the Polaris.

We seem to be at the same place with our watch collections. I have really been trimming my collection, and have already sold a few. I have had, in the back of my mind for the past couple of years, finding a watch that I could call "If I could have only one watch....". In my case, I have been wearing my second Reverso now for over three weeks, and it seems like it might be "the One".

Maybe you could try a leather strap for your GS? Although I realize some guys just prefer a stainless steel bracelet. I will have to take a closer look at that Polaris bracelet as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

slashd0t said:


> 60x loop? lol ...


This was my thought too. Thank goodness OP isn't my wife, or she'd have found any and all imperfections in any engagement ring that was in my price range LOL.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

A mechanical watch is a little machine. Full of dissimilar metals, moving, wearing, grinding, etc. It's also full of lubricant, of various types. Most aren't fully sealed inside, and through normal usage, 'stuff' will get on the dial. Some are worse than others, but...Perfectly normal.


----------



## Watchugeek2 (10 mo ago)

Zama said:


> I can only address points 2 and 4 - but I can do so from someone who also has a (different) JLC that uses the same clasp. I have also owned a snowflake and had similar issues with getting the snowflake bracelet to fit properly.
> 
> I bought the snowflake expecting it to be hands down the most comfortable watch I would ever own - especially since my pelagos was also titanium and was crazy comfortable.
> 
> ...


Good points @AirbusA330. I have to point out, though, that the singular of "indices" is "index". There is no word "indicie"


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Watchugeek2 said:


> Good points @AirbusA330. I have to point out, though, that the singular of "indices" is "index". There is no word "indicie"


You resurrected a 2 year old thread just to correct someone’s grammar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Porsche993 said:


> He can probably regulate that error out by checking the accuracy at various angles. I can make my JLC Geophysic gain or lose time by leaving it overnight in certain positions.


I did that with my Master Control Date. My watch gained the most time at night when it was in the crown down or dial up position.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

firefly0071 said:


> I think you should get the crown for the internal bezel service. I have the same model and the crown does not move at all.
> 
> The clasp of the Polaris is not as nice as my Rolex Oyster steel clasp.


Is it not a screw down crown? On my Polaris Memovox the internal bezel crown screws down and also operates using distinct detents, so no scope for errant movement.


----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)

There's no need to worry, just enjoy your new and hope to God nothing goes wrong.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

The problem is that you own a 60x loupe. 

I have a 10x loupe and already pulling that thing out to use on a new watch gives me a slight panic attack.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

chatman said:


> Is it not a screw down crown? On my Polaris Memovox the internal bezel crown screws down and also operates using distinct detents, so no scope for errant movement.


It sounds like he has the 3 hand no date model. Those crowns don’t screw down. I have one and the internal bezel occasionally moves. It’s not a big deal in the kitchen, but I wouldn’t dive with it. Then again at 100m rating, I wouldn’t dive in it anyway.


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

I saw the green boutique edition Polaris date today and was fully ready to plop down a $2K deposit to get on their list...until I noticed the lack of screw-down crowns. If JLC wants this this model to be considered a legitimate dive watch, screw-down crowns are absolutely necessary. And how hard can it possibly be to include this feature? Even divers 1/10 it's price have screw-down crowns. We all know scuba divers use computers these days and only watch nerds will wear a mechanical watch additionally as back-up but more for style/nostalgia/pure enjoyment, etc. So nobody needs a Sub or a Seamaster or a Fifty Fathoms and all the basic dive watch specifications but that's not the point. We buy these watches for what they could do versus how the vast majority of us will use them. So a bezel that can easily turn just by touching the upper crown?!! I guess that scuba diver has a death wish. The funniest part was how the sales people were boasting about how JLC is poised to become the next super hot brand...yeah, good luck with that.


----------

